# Interessante Präsentation zu Spring Dynamic Modules for the OSGi Platform



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.eclipsecon.org/2008/index.php?page=sub/&id=495

ich frag mich immer wieder, weshalb "die" dort immer  Load-time Weaving verwenden, wenn die Eclipse RCP Views via Dependency Injection via @Configurable über Spring konfigurieren wollen... Das Komponenten-Wiring wäre für mich echt das letzte was ich über Load-time Weaving konfigurieren wollte...

Mit Compile-time Weaving ist das alles kein Problem...:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...-eclipse-rcp-view-mit-aspectj-und-spring.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/303535-spring-dynamic-modules-osgi-und-aspectj.html

Gruß Tom


----------

